# translanting and rockwool



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 7, 2015)

when transplanting cover rockwool or not.


----------



## Locked (Jun 7, 2015)

I stopped using rock wool and Rapid Rooter Plugs a while ago but when I did use them I would always bury the cut deeper and cover the cubes/plugs.  Now I just clone straight in soil using rooting hormone. Been having 100% success that way.  

jmo


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## RubyRed (Jun 7, 2015)

Bury the cube


----------

